
House3D: A Rich and Realistic 3D Environment - haditab
https://github.com/facebookresearch/House3D
======
thedaemon
This is possibly one of the scariest things I've seen. Facebook can now map
your house with photos. I guess robot's with Advertisements will be following
you around your house next.

